# Another dent



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Started this after I came in from work tonight I try and get most of my repair jobs pulled out as far I can get then its just a light skim to get the panel straight again and few coats oh high build to block in the morning


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

no pictures of the car in primer but basically guide coated the high build primer and blocked that with 320,then another lot of guide coat blocked again with 320,then another guide coat but this time used my da electric sander with a interface pad and 500 discs,then got the car nice and clean and dust free,taped up the car,4 coats of waterbase,2 coats of max meyer clearcoat


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks good mate . Do you colour match beforehand ie before you get the car home ?


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

i know from previous frozen whites the shade i have used is a edge to edge match,if there was any doubt the door would be blended but not needed


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

toddy23 said:


> i know from previous frozen whites the shade i have used is a edge to edge match,if there was any doubt the door would be blended but not needed


Surely even when you think 'the last job matched' - on a job that size with little chance of blending on the panel - you must breath a sigh of relief when you de-mask and everything matches.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

haha yes i do,, but i dont know how many frozen whites i have painted and aslong as the cars not been painted by any one else before then i know we have a perfect match for this colour,its like every we do in this trade we get to know whats a good match and whats not,


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I do wonder how the guys next door to where i worked used to get such ****ty matches all the time , every job seemed to be wrong , then they changed supplier and was much better .


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Well when the job was demasked the colour was spot on,like I say I know this colour as I did a tranny van and a fiesta few days ago and both where good matches and as luck would have it I had some left to paint this job at home,I did take the test card home with me to check the colour but left it in my car and my misses went to work in it so couldn't check it but it all turned out good


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I know people always say about bodywork being dear and hear about people saying they charge by the panel,but I charge by the hour it takes me this dent took me 6 hrs to do plus paints,clearcoat,primers,fillers,stoppers,sanding discs,bit of lecky etc etc,the body shop I used to work for would have charged easy £600 maby more


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Today how much per hour do you charge


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

On the spanners i used to charge half my garages rate for private work and make a bit on parts . Only did family motors tbh


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

For this job it worked out about £30 p/h


----------

